# Fly Fishing and Camping in Wyoming



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice. Maybe I could get the gf to do this one day since she is a lifetime horse person. That would be the draw for her.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Sublime said:


> Nice. Maybe I could get the gf to do this one day since she is a lifetime horse person. That would be the draw for her.


Yeah my wife is saying next time that she is coming. So we are talking about doing a couples thing.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't know about the tents though. She binge watches youtube documentaries about people getting eaten by bears.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice pix and report. Thanks for sharing the adventure.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Sublime said:


> I don't know about the tents though. She binge watches youtube documentaries about people getting eaten by bears.


Never saw any bears but did see evidence of them. Especially concerning were the scratches on the trees that were above my head while I was sitting on a horse. Did see 3 moose though.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

I love trout as much as the next guy, but I think I speak for all of us when I say that we need more photos of your truck!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

@Padre what a neat freaking tent! Is that thing half on the roof of your truck? And you climb up the ladder?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Megalops said:


> @Padre what a neat freaking tent! Is that thing half on the roof of your truck? And you climb up the ladder?


Yes. It is a great tent for one person or a couple. But by myself there was a lot of room and super comfortable. The only drawback is in the wind. It is up so hight that it is very susceptible to the wind. I try to look for protected spots.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

j_f said:


> I love trout as much as the next guy, but I think I speak for all of us when I say that we need more photos of your truck!


I can make that happen.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Padre said:


> So I did another trip out west. I was supposed to meet 5 other guys in Island Park, ID where we booked an outfitter to take us into a remote part of the Yellowstone on horseback for a 5 day, 4 night trip. So I drove out a week early and ran the Wyoming Back Country Discovery Route and camped for 6 days by myself. I found a beautiful spot on the Encampment river and stayed there 2 nights and fished all day. I ended that trip in the Wind River range and then drove to Island Park to meet my friends. On the way there I stopped and fished a couple of spots right off the highway on the Hoback but nothing to write about.
> I met my friends and we met the guides and we started in on a Tuesday. Rained about 1/2 way out to our first campsite which was in the woods besides a meadow that had a beautiful "south island New Zealand" type river in it. We fished all day and I got lots of small 8-12 rainbows and 2 Yellowstone cutthroats, one 10" and one was 12". All on streamers. My buddy got a nice 18" bow on a hopper. That is all he got that day as he was going for quality over quantity. The river was very technical and the fish were very spooky so it required lots of stealth.
> The next day, we moved up into the high country but the fishing was not good. In fact, we couldn't find any fish at all. Probably due to the fact that there were dozens of hot springs flowing into the river raising the river temps and releasing minerals and sulfur into the river. But it was still amazingly beautiful despite the fact that it rained for 2 days. But if you embrace the suck, it was still an amazing trip to be horseback camping in the backcountry of Yellowstone.
> 
> ...


Great trip! Sounds like you did really well fishing on your own on what I guess were unfamiliar waters.👍


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

The Fin said:


> Great trip! Sounds like you did really well fishing on your own on what I guess were unfamiliar waters.👍


Yeah I thought so too. I do a lot of DYI fishing and get shut out lots of times. I had fished the Encampment before but never Yellowstone. So I was stoked to do so well.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

What a trip! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flyguy88 (Jun 9, 2021)

Beautiful photos. The sunset is stunning. I will miss trout fishing and trout country a bit when I move to SW Florida, but I think I will get over it quick. lol. I am curious to ask what boat you have hooked up on the back of your Jeep? Looks like a great setup.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Flyguy88 said:


> Beautiful photos. The sunset is stunning. I will miss trout fishing and trout country a bit when I move to SW Florida, but I think I will get over it quick. lol. I am curious to ask what boat you have hooked up on the back of your Jeep? Looks like a great setup.


Yeah it is a 2020 Beavertail Mosquito. Great boat for SW FL.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Flyguy88 said:


> Beautiful photos. The sunset is stunning. I will miss trout fishing and trout country a bit when I move to SW Florida, but I think I will get over it quick. lol. I am curious to ask what boat you have hooked up on the back of your Jeep? Looks like a great setup.


Do you live out west? Once you move to SW FL and start catching reds, snook and poons on fly, you will be Ok to travel out west once in a while and get some trout.


----------



## Flyguy88 (Jun 9, 2021)

Padre said:


> Do you live out west? Once you move to SW FL and start catching reds, snook and poons on fly, you will be Ok to travel out west once in a while and get some trout.


Yes I do. Currently in Washington state, but moving to Venice next summer. I am stoked to target all the salty critters that Florida has to offer.


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

Fish or no fish, still looks like a great time! I haven’t been trout fishing so I don’t know much about them. But I’ve noticed trout definitely don’t live in ugly places. Can’t wait until I take a trip like this


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Encampment river is beautiful and fishing can be off the charts if you catch the hatch. Worth booking a guide for a day there to float it, especially at $300 which is going rate. Just south of there in north park, there are some good streams worth checking out. Looks like a great trip you had!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Fishshoot said:


> Encampment river is beautiful and fishing can be off the charts if you catch the hatch. Worth booking a guide for a day there to float it, especially at $300 which is going rate. Just south of there in north park, there are some good streams worth checking out. Looks like a great trip you had!


Thanks. It was. this was the 2nd time I fished Encampment. The first time was last October and I had a guide. This time it was just me.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

The squirmy strikes again. Why study entomology.... just throw the squirm


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

brotatochip33 said:


> The squirmy strikes again. Why study entomology.... just throw the squirm


Exactly. No haters please. I am from Florida so the 1st thing I throw is a squirmy or San Juan. And then if those don't work, a streamer.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

not hating at all. long live the squirm!


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Padre .. always look forward to reading your Posts when I see them! Well done / great pictures (always) / looks like another great adventure!


----------



## leon jones (12 mo ago)

Sublime said:


> I don't know about the *tents *though. She binge watches youtube documentaries about people getting eaten by bears.


RULE #1 for tenting is ABSODADGUMLUTELY NO FOOD INSIDE A TENT

there is no #2

rarely is the recorded bear/tent issue where food was not an element

btw ... those RANGE TEPEES are my FAVE

spent MANY nights in mine 

leon


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Did you go with gas or diesel in your truck?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Buffalo Bob said:


> Padre .. always look forward to reading your Posts when I see them! Well done / great pictures (always) / looks like another great adventure!


Thanks Bob. Appreciate that.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

KCTim said:


> Did you go with gas or diesel in your truck?


I went with the gas and the 6 speed manual transmission.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

leon jones said:


> RULE #1 for tenting is ABSODADGUMLUTELY NO FOOD INSIDE A TENT
> 
> there is no #2
> 
> ...


Yeah and our tents were about 100 yards from our cooking area too.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Headed to Island Park in about three weeks. I have a buddy that lives out there that I haven’t seen in an embarrassingly long time.

He and I used to do a lot of white water rafting and he just bought a new rig. Should be a good time to float and fish.


----------



## JC_UF_ITK (Jan 8, 2008)

Great report and pictures! Went to Yellowstone and Tetons for the first time in June. Will definitely be back!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

BigEasy said:


> Headed to Island Park in about three weeks. I have a buddy that lives out there that I haven’t seen in an embarrassingly long time.
> 
> He and I used to do a lot of white water rafting and he just bought a new rig. Should be a good time to float and fish.


Yes, It is awesome.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

JC_UF_ITK said:


> Great report and pictures! Went to Yellowstone and Tetons for the first time in June. Will definitely be back!


thanks. I love it out there too.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Great report....Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Padre said:


> So I did another trip out west. I was supposed to meet 5 other guys in Island Park, ID where we booked an outfitter to take us into a remote part of the Yellowstone on horseback for a 5 day, 4 night trip. So I drove out a week early and ran the Wyoming Back Country Discovery Route and camped for 6 days by myself. I found a beautiful spot on the Encampment river and stayed there 2 nights and fished all day. I ended that trip in the Wind River range and then drove to Island Park to meet my friends. On the way there I stopped and fished a couple of spots right off the highway on the Hoback but nothing to write about.
> I met my friends and we met the guides and we started in on a Tuesday. Rained about 1/2 way out to our first campsite which was in the woods besides a meadow that had a beautiful "south island New Zealand" type river in it. We fished all day and I got lots of small 8-12 rainbows and 2 Yellowstone cutthroats, one 10" and one was 12". All on streamers. My buddy got a nice 18" bow on a hopper. That is all he got that day as he was going for quality over quantity. The river was very technical and the fish were very spooky so it required lots of stealth.
> The next day, we moved up into the high country but the fishing was not good. In fact, we couldn't find any fish at all. Probably due to the fact that there were dozens of hot springs flowing into the river raising the river temps and releasing minerals and sulfur into the river. But it was still amazingly beautiful despite the fact that it rained for 2 days. But if you embrace the suck, it was still an amazing trip to be horseback camping in the backcountry of Yellowstone.
> 
> ...


Did you experience any of the “hoot owl” fishing rules?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

The Fin said:


> Did you experience any of the “hoot owl” fishing rules?


Not sure. What are those?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Padre said:


> Not sure. What are those?


The low water conditions, coupled with the summer heat have created high water temperatures that maybe lethal to any trout especially after a prolonged fight on the line. Usually, they want anglers to quit fishing around noon while the morning water temps are generally lower.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

The Fin said:


> The low water conditions, coupled with the summer heat have created high water temperatures that maybe lethal to any trout especially after a prolonged fight on the line. Usually, they want anglers to quit fishing around noon while the morning water temps are generally lower.


Oh Ok, Yeah I get it. Yeah I didn't really have any of those situations. We have them in Florida right now too. You catch a redfish on fly and it takes you too long to get it in to the boat, he is probably not going to revive.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Padre said:


> Oh Ok, Yeah I get it. Yeah I didn't really have any of those situations. We have them in Florida right now too. You catch a redfish on fly and it takes you too long to get it in to the boat, he is probably not going to revive.


A lot of anglers don’t consider the fight time while landing fish in warm water. My guess is that quite a few of the fish die shortly after being released or are certainly more susceptible to predation.


----------

